# Deck bad or installer error??



## JAX (Jun 2, 2006)

I traded my new JVC for some money and another deck to this guy on here and the other forums ...he hadnt sent the trade deck to me yet and he calls me last night and says he cant get the sub output to work...

He posted it on some forum and gave me the link....

I want to know what you think after reading the post from him. He tells me the deck is bad but then I read some thing on there and I scratch my head.

I am not sure he truly knows how he should install the deck and he clearly states he doesnt know some basic things.

I am just not sure how he could kill a perfectly new deck but I still dont think they are bad. 

I had to join this forum just to get my side in.read below

Need some help - Down South Bass Productions


----------



## Oliver (Jun 25, 2007)

yeah, electronics are not for everyone.

Have someone else or you tell him how it works after searching or looking thru the owners manual


----------



## JAX (Jun 2, 2006)

I looked for a on/off on the manual. I cant recall it there for sure since I have had so many decks in my hands i get some mixed up..hadnt heard from him today.

Here is the very first paragraph of the OP...HE MENTIONS SPARK as if there is live wires in the mix

[quote name='Bobby32' date='18 July 2010 - 06:01 PM' timestamp='1279497714' post='16048']
I just installed a jvc kd-r900 JVC Mobile Entertainment \ Dual USB/CD Receiver w/ Bluetooth - KD-R900 \ Specifications

The HU works great, and the speakers are working great but I'm getting no output from my sub. I trippe checked ALL connections from the HU to the amp/sub and I dont see a problem. All my connections for the HU are soldered and I have a good ground. I switched out RCA's and that didn't help. I have gotten some output very randomly when I was messing with it on a song and then it just stopped.

I noticed that when I switch from slave input to master on the amp, the sub will move slightly as I switch it. I also noticed that I'm not getting that spark that you normally get when you put in the power/ground wires in the amp. They do however spark outside the amp.

I check the amp, nothing looks wrong inside (basically new). Sub is brand new recone and I have it wired and 1ohm, and thats what it reads. I have voltage going to the amp. Any ideas? I really REALLY dont want to have to take it to a shop.

by the way I was read this on the specs of the HU:

"Load Impedance 4 ohms (4 - 8 ohms allowable)"

Thats just for the speakers though, right?
[/quote]

and then there is this which makes me think the rca could be plugged in wrong...

[quote name='Bobby32' date='18 July 2010 - 07:13 PM' timestamp='1279501990' post='16101']
there are 3 sets. one for subwoofer and I think the other 2 are for speakers. I think I even tried those and it didnt work.
[/quote]


----------



## BigAl205 (May 20, 2009)

He said that he tried some RCAs off the TV but he wasn't sure that home audio RCA's would work :laugh:

Tell him to run full-range from another output to the sub to see if he gets a signal.


----------



## JAX (Jun 2, 2006)

yeah..he is running his full range off the high level leads so he really doesnt know that the signal he is getting is plugged into the sub output....or if any of them work.

I dont know. maybe I can ask someone if they are close..that knows these things.


----------



## JAX (Jun 2, 2006)

BigAl205 said:


> He said that he tried some RCAs off the TV but he wasn't sure that home audio RCA's would work :laugh:
> 
> Tell him to run full-range from another output to the sub to see if he gets a signal.


yeah that was a good one as well..

yeah..he is running his full range off the high level leads so he really doesnt know that the signal he is getting is plugged into the sub output....or if any of them work.

I dont know. maybe I can ask someone if they are close..that knows these things.


----------



## JAX (Jun 2, 2006)

well now I find out he blew up his sub recently and just got that back....but he doesnt know for sure the sub amp is good or that the sub is good either...

trying to get him to swap amps and make sure the amp isnt bad. 


The sub could have taken out the amp which could have taken out my sub outputs on the deck....or the amp could be bad


----------



## JAX (Jun 2, 2006)

turns out the amp was bad ...just like I told hime


----------

